
ASP.NET Core vs. Golang data ingestion benchmark - stefanprodan
https://stefanprodan.com/2016/aspnetcore-vs-golang-data-ingestion-benchmark/
======
brudgers
Because benchmarking against lines of code, .NET is at 20 (not counting blank
lines) and Go is at 35, I'm wondering how programmer happiness plays out for
each platform.

